# Colt Recurve



## memtb (Aug 26, 2011)

A member one day and already two posts!! Has anyone ever heard of a Colt Recurve? I have one , nothing remarkable about the bow. The only distinguishing mark is a symbol of a rearing horse similar to the Colt handgun.



memtb


----------

